# شرح عمل منتدى Vb مجانا على استضافة مجانية للمبتدئين



## ebn.yaso3 (6 يونيو 2011)

[YOUTUBE]hW0L4zk4N80[/YOUTUBE]



 * لتحميل كليب كيفية *

 *عمل  منتدى  Vb باستضافة  مجانية  مع الشرح التام والكامل بالصور*


 *حمل من الرابط التالي *


 http://www.multiupload.com/3AQ1X4R7TO


​


----------



## maramero (3 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر


----------

